# Donald J Trump "Monaco" style Chronograph



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

I got this 2005 Donald J Trump Signature Collection TR 1050 Chronograph at a pawn shop last week for $79. I told my friends I was wearing it ironically(but I actually I love this watch).



















It looks like Trump took his "inspiration" from the Heuer Monaco when he "designed" this watch.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Indiglo92 said:


> I got this 2005 Donald J Trump Signature Collection TR 1050 Chronograph at a pawn shop last week for $79. I told my friends I was wearing it ironically(but I actually I love this watch).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you kidding? It's the classiest, most magnificent watch ever. On you wrist it looks HUGE! It's way better than the stupid watch Rick Perry wears, or the insignificant watch of Lindsey Graham. They're such losers! The only thing that could make it better is if the "TRUMP" logo was a bit bigger, you know...HUGE.

Here's Lindsey Graham's phone number: (202) 228-0292 Call him and tell him how much you love your watch and tell him what a pathetic loser and idiot he is.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Is it made in Mexico?


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

John McCain hid that watch in butt for 5 years


----------



## Morrison9155 (Jul 22, 2015)

Have you not seen the music video where Lindsey Graham took Trump's watch to a Callaway?


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Morrison9155 said:


> Have you not seen the music video where Lindsey Graham took Trump's watch to a Callaway?


Really? I haven't seen it yet. I have to call Lindsey,Donald gave me his phone number.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Indiglo92 said:


> Really? I haven't seen it yet. I have to call Lindsey,Donald gave me his phone number.


*(202) 228-0292*


----------



## lovebandit (Oct 11, 2010)

Just dial (202) THE-RINO ...it's way easier to remember :-!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Lindsey Graham is far from being a Rino! Trump has a much more questionable political history in that regard.

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> Lindsey Graham is far from being a Rino!
> 
> Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk


And....he makes better watches too,lol.


----------



## Truckers Atlas (Dec 2, 2013)

Ok. That's just plain funny.



Indiglo92 said:


> And....he makes better watches too,lol.
> 
> View attachment 4812409


----------

